# So what exactly is a blind deposit?



## FLDVCFamily (Mar 16, 2009)

I keep seeing people saying that they have a blind deposit week that can't see what is available.  I assume that this has something to do with it being a low week (blue studio), but what exactly does that mean?  Does it mean that we have to see the unit that we want in sightings or with a better week of our own in RCI and then call to book it?  How do you even know that your "blind" week can book something that it can't see?  Sorry for the (probably dumb) question, but this is confusing me!


----------



## bnoble (Mar 16, 2009)

I think you mean "generic" (vs. "visible").  The short version: Generics are just bookkeeping entries, not attached to real weeks, and cannot be used in the RCI online tool, you have to call.  Visibles are tied to real weeks, and can be used in the RCI online tool, may have better (or worse) trade power than a generic, and you can ask for one, but it's only a request.


----------



## EAM (Mar 16, 2009)

FLDVCFamily said:


> I keep seeing people saying that they have a blind deposit week that can't see what is available.  I assume that this has something to do with it being a low week (blue studio), but what exactly does that mean?  Does it mean that we have to see the unit that we want in sightings or with a better week of our own in RCI and then call to book it?  How do you even know that your "blind" week can book something that it can't see?  Sorry for the (probably dumb) question, but this is confusing me!



I think by "blind" you mean what has been historically called an "invisible" or "offline" or "generic" points deposit.  You can't search with it but RCI can.  So you have to call RCI to find out what it will pull.


----------



## chris1gill (Apr 1, 2009)

EAM said:


> I think by "blind" you mean what has been historically called an "invisible" or "offline" or "generic" points deposit.  You can't search with it but RCI can.  So you have to call RCI to find out what it will pull.



Is there any way to make a Wyndham deposit that is not blind? That you can use to search with on your own through RCI??


----------



## Jya-Ning (Apr 1, 2009)

chris1gill said:


> Is there any way to make a Wyndham deposit that is not blind? That you can use to search with on your own through RCI??



Currently, you can make request and pray they have one available and give to you.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Joan-OH (Apr 1, 2009)

Funny.  Today I called to make five 28K deposits.  I asked, if possible, can one be visible so that I could search.  She offered to make them all visible.  Well, I knew that wasn't going to happen!  LOL   I needed the deposits put in because I've seen indication of an upcoming bulk deposit off season at Ocean Walk and I need several units for a family reunion.  I didn't want to wait weeks for visible deposits that weren't going to happen.

Joan


----------



## YeongWoo (Apr 2, 2009)

*They've told me 28k deposits are never visible*

Last month when I tried to get a visible deposit, I was told that I needed to go to at least 70k for visible.  Didn't make any difference.  Now instead of having a 28k deposit that I couldn't see, I have a 70k deposit that I can't see.  I think I read somewhere that they are going to make all deposits visible???  Anyway, my point is same as everyone else that there doesn't seem to be any way you can guarantee a visible deposit.


----------



## Catira (Apr 2, 2009)

My question is regarding Wyndham points? Finally have my RCI acct. so I want to make a 28k or 70k deposit. Several ?? 
1. How (if possible) will I be able to search on my own for what is available? 
2.I assume I can only ask RCI or do an online search after I have made a deposit?
3. 70K will pull up a one bedroom only during red season?

Thanks.


----------

